# what is this?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just noticed there's some bum/swollen on the tail of my rhom this weekend. it's only on one side of the tail and a small area is getting more reddish now. no idea what it is. any one had similar issue before and how to cure it?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

How long have you had the Rhom? I can only suggest the most basic recovery which is salt + increased temperature. It looks like a minor flesh wound or maybe even heater burn. Hopefully, someone with more experience can give you a better answer.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

had the rhom for about 4 months now, not heater burn for sure cuz they are all in my sump.
could it be ulcer??


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Usually, heater burns tend to leave a larger mark, so I was leaning away from that anyways, but it could be some form of parasite or bacterial infection. The bad news is I am not well enough informed to help you, the good news is that you seem to have caught it early enough that an educated member of pfury can help you.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm leaning more towards bacterial infection.
Since I only have a 10g tank available for hospital tank it's too small for a 12" fish IMO, can I just dose the its tank with Maracyn Plus?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Yes, you can. Depending on your filtration and if your 10 gallon is up and running, you can move your filter media into the 10 gallon while you medicate your larger tank to prevent the antibacterial you are using from killing your beneficial bacteria in your tank. Treating the larger tank will take more medication, but it's better to spend a couple bucks extra on medication, then to cram a 12" fish in a 10 gallon.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

but won't there be chance that there might be any bad bacteria (the ones that caused the infection) left in my bio media? 
I think I have extra pot scrubbers that I can put in my 10g and throw a shrimp in there to help to build up a good colony of beneficial bacteria and add those to my large tank after the treatment just in case the Maracyn Plus does kill off my beneficial bacteria.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I didn't initally think of that. Very good point. Is your 10 gallon cycled? If so, that might be a plausible way to increase the bioload to match your larger tank, if not, I don't think you have the time to fully culture all the bacteria you need. I can't believe that no one else has chimed in their opinion yet.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont think i would wanna dose the tank water my Fish lives in ... That will take a long time to get rid of it and in the mean time It will kill all your beneficial bacteria when you put them back in your tank.

IMO , you need a rubbermaid container and put him in there and Dose.

Maybe its nothing? give it a few days perhaps ?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> I dont think i would wanna dose the tank water my Fish lives in ... That will take a long time to get rid of it and in the mean time It will kill all your beneficial bacteria when you put them back in your tank.
> 
> IMO , you need a rubbermaid container and put him in there and Dose.


I could spread that out in 2-3 days and add active carbon to help remove the med. 
really don't want to get anything extra other than med as my wife is already complaining that I have too many tanks, even I only have three.

I might just give it few days to see exactly what it is before I dose the tank, but getting the med in advance is never a bad thing, I can always return it if I don't need to use it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would dose the tank with Mela and pimafix for 7 days and see if there is a difference.
It wont effect your bio media and is all natural. 
Just be sure to dose only half of the recomended amounts


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Feefa. 
would use salt help with bacteria infection? if possible I would rather not use med.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

To be honest I'm not even sure what it the bump really is but it looks like an open sore and mela/pimafix says its good for open sores and other things.
Have you ever used it before? If not I really think you should give it a chance.
As I said its natural and wont effect your params.

I dont think salt alone will help you on this one but I would add some along with the mela/pima


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

well, it's not an open sore or ulcer yet, at least doesn't look like any image I googled.
the red dot is more like a pimple and the swollen area is well...swollen with scales puffed up a little (maybe...kind of hard to see as the tail keeps on moving)
is it better to do small water change everyday to keep water as clean as possible and not use any med at the moment to see what it really is??? 
or it's better to just use mela/pima?
I've never used them before as I was never needed, if I do use them, do I need to use both? 
how are they compare to maracyn plus?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> well, it's not an open sore or ulcer yet, at least doesn't look like any image I googled.
> the red dot is more like a pimple and the swollen area is well...swollen with scales puffed up a little (maybe...kind of hard to see as the tail keeps on moving)
> is it better to do small water change everyday to keep water as clean as possible and not use any med at the moment to see what it really is???
> or it's better to just use mela/pima?
> ...


They are not as strong as the maracyn meds, I dont even consider them meds.
More just a treatment for minor alements.
You should def use both one is good for parisites and the other is good for open wounds. I dont have pima on hand but am reading the melafix bottle and it says its good for damaged fins, ulcers and open wounds.
In one of your pics the bump has some red, looks like it is opening up.
If you only want to use one then I would suggest melafix as I think your fish has an ulcer.

I swear by this stuff and its the only med I have ever used. The 7day treatment should clear that right up.

I am also keeping in mind that this is your prized aries we're dealing with here and I wouldnt recomend anything that would affect him negatively lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Feefa.

I guess I should start with mela and pimafix first as you suggested. will have to pick them up tomorrow. not that expensive anyway
any reason why I shouldn't use full dosage? instead of should use just half dosage? will over dosage hurt the fish in anyway by any chance?

and thank you for keeping my prized Ares in mind


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Well a reg dose is 5ml per 10us/gal for each product which I have done with no problems.
But it is recomended that you only dose half of each.
So say you have a 100gal tank, dose 25ml of melafix and then 25ml of pimafix which adds up to a full dose.
Also you can add whatever amount of salt that you would normally use aswell.

You're gonna love this stuff, I swear its all I use.
Some people say it doesnt do anything but I dissagree.

Things to expect are finer bubbles from your powerhead, a mild sweet smell and a your water will get just a little foggy after a few doses. Nothing to wory about though as it is hardly noticable.

I hope that this does the trick, if it doesnt then it means that you're dealing with something a lil more serious that may require real medications.
I always treat with this before the stronger meds and it usually works.
Perfect example is I just picked up a Jardini arrowana that had a mild case of fin and tail rott.
I dosed a my 220gal for a week and now its gone.
I did my waterchange 2 days ago and dosed some more melafix just to be sure that I got it all. I just finished off the bottle this evening.

Best of luck with this and keep me posted.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks Feefa.
if I want to keep dose for few more days after water change, do I just add dose for the amount of water I changed out or dose for the entire volume of the tank water?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Jack, I responded to your PM. Please check your PM....


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Feefa is on the money, looks like some kind of internal ailment, I would use internal treatments, good luck

and your pic taking is great, I have trouble taking pics of my entire fish, not to mention a bump on the end of a tail


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the red dot had disappeared and the swollen is getting smaller.
so far I used only salt treatment, 1Tsp per 5 gallon. hopefully in couple weeks it'll be back to normal


----------

